# Idiots guide to TCL



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I keep looking at these wonderful tcl scripts that I am installing on my Tivo, idly wondering HOW they do what they do....

Is there an idiots guide to Tivo tcl anywhere or some "simple" scripts that I can peruse at my leisure???

Thanks


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

I learned from:

A simple TCL Tutorial 
and from chapter 7 or the O'Reilly "TiVo Hacks" book.

That, and ripping apart other people's programs...

Bushman


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I used this http://wiki.tcl.tk/


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, now I see I asked the wrong question!

TCL is (relatively) easy

So how do I find out what all the Tivo internals are about (the things that TCL manipulates to make thes escripts do what they do)

Sorry for the confused question (I'd thought TCL was Tivo-specific)

Ta


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I concur. 

I'm pretty handy at hacking things together, and TCL is pretty straightforward, but working out exactly what the scripts are doing can be quite problematic.

I'm too chicken to fiddle too much - I'd just end up crashing the damn thing. I really need a test machine - can't see the missus going for that


----------

